# Keita al Monaco: praticamente fatta.



## admin (29 Agosto 2017)

Siamo alle ultimissime puntate della telenovela Keita. Secondo Di Marzio Lazio e Monaco hanno raggiunto l'accordo per l'attaccante per 30 milioni più bonus.
Pare che ci sia anche l'ok del giocatore, che è atteso in giornata per le visite mediche.

Regista dell'operazione, *Jorge Mendes* consulente del Monaco.


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2017)

Ma sto Jorge Mendes è nostro amico come lo era Raiola?


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo alle ultimissime puntate della telenovela Keita. Secondo Di Marzio Lazio e Monaco hanno raggiunto l'accordo per l'attaccante per 30 milioni più bonus.
> Pare che ci sia anche l'ok del giocatore, che è atteso in giornata per le visite mediche.
> 
> Regista dell'operazione, *Jorge Mendes* consulente del Monaco.



 , che ci va a fare la ?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (29 Agosto 2017)

meno male che ci siamo fatti amici Mendes...ci ha dato veramente una mano enorme dopo Silva...ancora mi ricordo il """""""summit"""""" in Sardegna   ...dio mio che schifo...


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo alle ultimissime puntate della telenovela Keita. Secondo Di Marzio Lazio e Monaco hanno raggiunto l'accordo per l'attaccante per 30 milioni più bonus.
> Pare che ci sia anche l'ok del giocatore, che è atteso in giornata per le visite mediche.
> 
> Regista dell'operazione, *Jorge Mendes* consulente del Monaco.



Menomale che è finito quest'altro tormentone. Allo stesso tempo, però, abbiamo sempre meno opzioni.
Speriamo nel colpo finale del Mira.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (29 Agosto 2017)

Meglio Monaco che Inter. Fidatevi. A sto punto, godo.
Se lo avesse preso l'Inter e messo al posto di candreva con Perisic e icardi erano problemi seri.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (29 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma sto Jorge Mendes è nostro amico come lo era Raiola?


'Sta cosa infatti mi da fastidio anche a me. Cioè , ha lavorato per portarlo al Monaco ? E a noi? Nè keita nè Sanches, nè niente. Mah


----------



## Rossonero97 (29 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Menomale che è finito quest'altro tormentone. Allo stesso tempo, però, abbiamo sempre meno opzioni.
> Speriamo nel colpo finale del Mira.


Forsberg


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Meglio Monaco che Inter. Fidatevi. A sto punto, godo.
> Se lo avesse preso l'Inter e messo al posto di candreva con Perisic e icardi erano problemi seri.



Concordo. Se lo avessero preso le melme, probabilmente, il terzo posto sarebbe stato blindato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2017)

Rossonero97 ha scritto:


> Forsberg &#55357;&#56841;



Troppo diverso da Keita e c'è già Calha/Jack con quelle caratteristiche.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (29 Agosto 2017)

Rossonero97 ha scritto:


> Forsberg &#55357;&#56841;


Vogliono una barca di soldi. Lascia perdere...


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2017)

Pagheremo a caro prezzo l'atteggiamento di Mirabelli


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> 'Sta cosa infatti mi da fastidio anche a me. Cioè , ha lavorato per portarlo al Monaco ? E a noi? Nè keita nè Sanches, nè niente. Mah



1 ci sono le scelte del giocatore
2 ci sono le pretese economiche delle società


----------



## Guglielmo90 (29 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo alle ultimissime puntate della telenovela Keita. Secondo Di Marzio Lazio e Monaco hanno raggiunto l'accordo per l'attaccante per 30 milioni più bonus.
> Pare che ci sia anche l'ok del giocatore, che è atteso in giornata per le visite mediche.
> 
> Regista dell'operazione, *Jorge Mendes* consulente del Monaco.



Boh.. Dite ciò che volete ma da un mese e mezzo a questa parte stanno lavorando malissimo..


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo alle ultimissime puntate della telenovela Keita. Secondo Di Marzio Lazio e Monaco hanno raggiunto l'accordo per l'attaccante per 30 milioni più bonus.
> Pare che ci sia anche l'ok del giocatore, che è atteso in giornata per le visite mediche.
> 
> Regista dell'operazione, *Jorge Mendes* consulente del Monaco.



Vedo che c'è chi si dispera, ma se va lì ci è andata di lusso, addirittura ero disposto a sopportare che andasse ai gobbi piuttosto che in nerazzurro. Il Milan non ha mai avuto speranze.


----------



## Boomer (29 Agosto 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Vedo che c'è chi si dispera, ma se va lì ci è andata di lusso, addirittura ero disposto a sopportare che andasse ai gobbi piuttosto che in nerazzurro. Il Milan non ha mai avuto speranze.



Il Milan lo voleva prendere assieme a Biglia. Il procuratore e giocatore hanno rifiutato certi che la Juve accontentasse Lotito. Secondo me hanno cercato di riaprire la trattativa ma il Milan ha rifiutato. I giornali hanno poi continuato ad accostarlo per un mese a caso. Per me è andata cosi la trattativa più o meno.


----------



## krull (29 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma sto Jorge Mendes è nostro amico come lo era Raiola?



Proprio un amicone...chissà se la storia di CR7 era vera...


----------



## Milanforever63 (29 Agosto 2017)

va bene così .. da noi non sarebbe mai arrivato ... avevo già il terrore che finisse all'Inda e comunque anche la Juve che voleva prenderlo per 2 noccioline lo ha perso ...


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Agosto 2017)

Rossonero97 ha scritto:


> Forsberg



Ci vogliono 50 milioni più o meno


----------



## Rossonero97 (29 Agosto 2017)

Meglio al monaco che all'inter o alla juve. Un eventuale ritorno di deulofeu a sto punto non sarebbe un buon acquisto?


----------



## cris (29 Agosto 2017)

Finalmente, ora i giornali smetteranno di associarci a sto giocatore e tutti si metteranno l'anima in pace, era chiaro da un mese almeno che Keita non sarebbe arrivato. Non voleva lui e/o il procuratore venire al Milan, nonostante la Lazio avesse accettato la nostra offerta.

Seguirà esito simile correlato a Rafinha a breve, almeno la finiremo di parlare di aria fritta ogni giorno.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (29 Agosto 2017)

Comunque il sì in una notte di keita al Monaco è la riprova che il giocatore non ha mai voluto solo la Juve.
Il problema sono state le commissioni.


----------



## Konrad (29 Agosto 2017)

Bye Bye Keita...lieto della tua partenza...e del mancato arrivo


----------



## Boomer (29 Agosto 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Comunque il sì in una notte di keita al Monaco è la riprova che il giocatore non ha mai voluto solo la Juve.
> Il problema sono state le commissioni.



Sono state le richieste iniziali di Calenda che aveva un accordo con Marotta. Dopo che quest'ultimo pagava massimo 15 ML ha iniziato a offrire il giocatore a un po' di squadre che evidentemente lo hanno mandato a quel paese.


----------



## Roger84 (29 Agosto 2017)

Per Keita l'offerta c'era stata, ma lui ha continuato a rifiutare...che ha da fare Mirabelli? Molto meglio ak Monaco che all'Inda (che cmq ha pochissimo da spendere se nn vende qualcuno).


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Agosto 2017)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Il Milan lo voleva prendere assieme a Biglia. Il procuratore e giocatore hanno rifiutato certi che la Juve accontentasse Lotito. Secondo me hanno cercato di riaprire la trattativa ma il Milan ha rifiutato. I giornali hanno poi continuato ad accostarlo per un mese a caso. Per me è andata cosi la trattativa più o meno.



Sì, la trattativa è morta più o meno a giugno e anche lo stesso Napoli ha preso il due di picche più o meno in quel periodo, quindi Juve e Inter sono state beffate.


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> meno male che ci siamo fatti amici Mendes...ci ha dato veramente una mano enorme dopo Silva...ancora mi ricordo il """""""summit"""""" in Sardegna   ...dio mio che schifo...



Hanno chiuso i rubinetti


----------



## Giangy (29 Agosto 2017)

Penso sia chiusa la questione esterno... forse i più facili da prendere sono Deulofeu, Depay, El Ghazi. Molto difficile arrivare a uno tra Lucas Moura, Draxler, Cuadrado, Politano.


----------



## Milo (29 Agosto 2017)

Godo che non sia andato alla Juve o all'inter


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Comunque il sì in una notte di keita al Monaco è la riprova che il giocatore non ha mai voluto solo la Juve.
> Il problema sono state le commissioni.



La penso anch'io così. Per Keita la Juventus era la prima scelta, le altre invece erano tutte sullo stesso livello. Persa la Juventus, ha lasciato carta bianca al procuratore, il quale l'ha portato a chi gli ha dato le commissioni più alte.


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2017)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Penso sia chiusa la questione esterno... forse i più facili da prendere sono Deulofeu, Depay, El Ghazi. Molto difficile arrivare a uno tra Lucas Moura, Draxler, Cuadrado, Politano.



Cavolo, è vero. C'è ancora il pericolo El Ghazi... Tra l'altro se ne parlava come possibile "colpo" last minute.

Tremo al pensiero....


----------



## Boomer (29 Agosto 2017)

Il summit per Mendes è stato fatto per Renato Sanches al 100%. Evidentemente anche li richieste del Bayern troppo alte.


----------



## malos (29 Agosto 2017)

Meglio così visto che da noi non sarebbe venuto neanche sotto tortura.


----------



## Mic (29 Agosto 2017)

era la mia unica speranza per un salto di qualità in avanti a prezzo "accettabile", lavoro favoloso nella costruzione della rosa ma in avanti siamo orribili
[MENTION=3096]Mic[/MENTION] evitiamo uscite che possano creare polemiche ed evitiamo di ripeterle, perchè poi si inizia a pensare male...


----------



## Heaven (29 Agosto 2017)

Keita ha avuto 3 mesi di tempo per accettarci, sicuramente non l'avrebbe fatto ora dove c'era mezza serie A e non solo.

Non mi dispero per Keita, spero arrivi qualcuno pero


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2017)

Grazie a Dio è finita.
Tempo qualche giorno e non leggerò più il nome KEITA su MilanWorld.
Assa fà...


----------



## ignaxio (29 Agosto 2017)

Mendes ci ha aiutato eccome! Portandolo in Francia non ha rinforzato nessuna delle nostre rivali e ha indebolito la Lazio.


----------



## Boomer (29 Agosto 2017)

Mic ha scritto:


> era la mia unica speranza per un salto di qualità in avanti a prezzo "accettabile", lavoro favoloso nella costruzione della rosa ma in avanti siamo orribili, *non sono un disfattista* ma con questo attacco *non arriveremo tra i primi 4*.



Beh oddio ahahaha


----------



## gabuz (29 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma sto Jorge Mendes è nostro amico come lo era Raiola?



Eddai su un po' di fiducia... mancano 2 giorni per lo sbarco di CR7


----------



## Zenos (29 Agosto 2017)

eh ma lui vuole solo la Juve...maledetti giornalai vi devono scoppiare i fegati


----------



## Mic (29 Agosto 2017)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Beh oddio ahahaha



si magari un po'...dai diciamo che mi aspettavo qualcosa di diverso in avanti


----------



## Butcher (29 Agosto 2017)

Complimenti a Keità e a Mirabelli.


----------



## de sica (29 Agosto 2017)

Prendere Draxler


----------



## Boomer (29 Agosto 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Prendere Draxler



Non credo ci siano 45 Ml da spendere per Draxler.


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Agosto 2017)

Finalmente finita sta telenovela


----------



## sballotello (29 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo alle ultimissime puntate della telenovela Keita. Secondo Di Marzio Lazio e Monaco hanno raggiunto l'accordo per l'attaccante per 30 milioni più bonus.
> Pare che ci sia anche l'ok del giocatore, che è atteso in giornata per le visite mediche.
> 
> Regista dell'operazione, *Jorge Mendes* consulente del Monaco.



almeno abbiamo evitato il solito regalino a marotta. ammesso e non concesso che siamo mai stati interessati.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2017)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Non credo ci siano 45 Ml da spendere per Draxler.



ma manco 20


----------



## cris (29 Agosto 2017)

Vorrei farvi notare che sul sito acmilan.com 12 minuti fa è uscito un editoriale da questo titolo: "MERCATO, EUROPA, SERIE A: TUTTO FATTO".
Ulteriore chiarificazione che il mercato è a loro avviso completo.


----------



## de sica (29 Agosto 2017)

Bisogna fare uno sforzo e prenderlo. Solo così ci assicuriamo almeno il 4 posto, e avrebbe anche un senso kalinic


----------



## Pit96 (29 Agosto 2017)

Almeno è finita sta telenovela e almeno non va in un'altra squadra in Italia


----------



## Crox93 (29 Agosto 2017)

Finalmente è finita sta storia.
Lui ci ha schifati e non ci sono mai state concrete possibilitá di averlo, quindi bene che sia andato all'estero


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Bisogna fare uno sforzo e prenderlo. Solo così ci assicuriamo almeno il 4 posto, e avrebbe anche un senso kalinic



ma prendere chi? Keita tempo 24h ed è a Monaco per le visite mediche. Ormai il rapporto col procuratore si è rotto 2 mesi e mezzo fa.
Ma lo volete capire o no?
"Lo volevamo , ma abbiamo capito come è gestito". Secondo voi dopo dichiarazioni el genere, un procuratore riaprirebbe la trattativa col Milan, avendo tra le mani il Monaco?
Ma basta! Aprite gli occhi!!
Se volevi Keita:
1) non te ne uscivi pubblicamente dicendo, nemmeno troppo tra le righe "Il procuratore è un magnaccia"
2) pagavi la ricca commissione, ingoiavi il rospo e zitto
... e in tutto questo il giocatore non ha mai fatto nemmeno mezzo passettino verso di noi, segno che non era motivato.
Quindi STOP! Ottimo giocatore che non siamo riusciti a prendere. Tutto qui. Da un lato meglio così perché gente del genere, storicamente, al Milan dura poco. Dall'altro, brutto colpo perché non ci siamo attrezzati per un'alternativa credibile, avendo ora un attacco mediocre


----------



## zlatan (29 Agosto 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Almeno è finita sta telenovela e almeno non va in un'altra squadra in Italia



Esatto ed è una cosa molto positiva, visto che sappiamo che da noi non sarebbe venuto da quando a giugno Mirabelli ha detto chiaramente di non voler dare la mazzetta all'agente...


----------



## impero rossonero (29 Agosto 2017)

recentemente ho visto giocare el ghazi: salta facilmente l'uomo e ha un buon tiro...e' un'assistito di mendez ...secondo me piuttosto che niente e' meglio piuttosto ...


----------



## de sica (29 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma prendere chi? Keita tempo 24h ed è a Monaco per le visite mediche. Ormai il rapporto col procuratore si è rotto 2 mesi e mezzo fa.
> Ma lo volete capire o no?
> "Lo volevamo , ma abbiamo capito come è gestito". Secondo voi dopo dichiarazioni el genere, un procuratore riaprirebbe la trattativa col Milan, avendo tra le mani il Monaco?
> Ma basta! Aprite gli occhi!!
> ...



Parlavo di Draxler


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Parlavo di Draxler



aaaaaaaaaaah
vabbé impossibile. parliamo di soldi che non abbiamo probabilmente


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Agosto 2017)

Per fortuna è andato all'estero


----------



## Igniorante (29 Agosto 2017)

Bah, sto Mendes è amico di tutti mi sa, per carità lui fa bene ma noi lo pigliamo in quel posto. 
Probabilmente avrà provato a portarci Costa e Sanches, ma ad oggi si è trovato l'amico ma non si è trovato il tesoro.


----------



## Black (29 Agosto 2017)

almeno non va dai gobbi.... è evidente che il Monaco abbia accontentato le pretese del procuratore


----------



## Albijol (29 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo alle ultimissime puntate della telenovela Keita. Secondo Di Marzio Lazio e Monaco hanno raggiunto l'accordo per l'attaccante per 30 milioni più bonus.
> Pare che ci sia anche l'ok del giocatore, che è atteso in giornata per le visite mediche.
> 
> Regista dell'operazione, *Jorge Mendes* consulente del Monaco.



beh, almeno gli sfinteristi rosicano


----------



## wildfrank (29 Agosto 2017)

Rossonero97 ha scritto:


> Meglio al monaco che all'inter o alla juve. Un eventuale ritorno di deulofeu a sto punto non sarebbe un buon acquisto?



Per me sì...


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2017)

Lotito ha appena dichiarato a Radio Kiss Kiss che non ne sa nulla del Monaco. Chissà se sta bluffando, io un po' ci spero ancora.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2017)

*Secondo Di Marzio, Keita è da poco arrivato a Montecarlo. Visite mediche nel pomeriggio.*


----------



## Love (29 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio, Keita è da poco arrivato a Montecarlo. Visite mediche nel pomeriggio.*



ma è li che farà le visite per l'inter?


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> ma è li che farà le visite per l'inter?



no, per il Milan
e se non le passa le fa per la Juve e il Napoli


----------



## Love (29 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> no, per il Milan
> e se non le passa le fa per la Juve e il Napoli



per il Milan??? ah quindi alla fine non ci schifa cosi come si diceva...son contento...ci voleva una riserva di borini.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Agosto 2017)

Comunque alla fine ha vinto Lotito. Bisogna riconoscergli una bravura non da poco in queste situazioni.
30 milioni più 5 di bonus, per un giocatore con un anno di contratto e già promesso sposo della Juve a parametro zero... è l'affare dell'estate.

Inoltre va detto che lui non si piega mai di fronte a ricatti e forzature varie, soprattutto da certi loschi procuratori. Da questo punto di vista compatte una battaglia solitaria mi pare.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> per il Milan??? ah quindi alla fine non ci schifa cosi come si diceva...son contento...ci voleva una riserva di borini.


il colpo l'ha fatto il Verona, con Robben vice-Cerci


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Comunque alla fine ha vinto Lotito. Bisogna riconoscergli una bravura non da poco in queste situazioni.
> 30 milioni più 5 di bonus, per un giocatore con un anno di contratto e già promesso sposo della Juve a parametro zero... è l'affare dell'estate.
> 
> Inoltre va detto che lui non si piega mai di fronte a ricatti e forzature varie, soprattutto da certi loschi procuratori. Da questo punto di vista compatte una battaglia solitaria mi pare.



A Lotito va dato atto che molte battaglie che ha portato avanti per anni e da anni sono giuste . Come il discorso stipendio , se tu firmi con me per 3 anni a 1 milione non puoi venire qui dopo 6 mesi a volerne 2 perché sei stato bravo perché se fai schifo io non è che dopo 6 mesi ti posso dare 500mila euro io sempre un milione sono costretto a darti . 

E' un asino sia chiaro ma sotto tanti aspetti ha ragione


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio, Keita è da poco arrivato a Montecarlo. Visite mediche nel pomeriggio.*



Vabbè raga però ci sta, dopo aver preso Messi , Di Maria , Naingolan e Schick perdere Keita non è una tragedia su.


----------



## Gatto (29 Agosto 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Vabbè raga però ci sta, dopo aver preso Messi , Di Maria , Naingolan e Schick perdere Keita non è una tragedia su.



Ma che discorsi sono?!?


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio, Keita è da poco arrivato a Montecarlo. Visite mediche nel pomeriggio.*



.


----------



## 666psycho (29 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Ma che discorsi sono?!?



è una battuta sul inter..


----------



## hiei87 (29 Agosto 2017)

Alla fine Marotta è riuscito nell'impresa di non farlo andare ad una rivale...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Ma che discorsi sono?!?



che tipo di problema ti porti dietro per non capire che parlavo dell'Inter ironizzando sulla loro campagna acquisti?


----------



## Gatto (29 Agosto 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> che tipo di problema ti porti dietro per non capire che parlavo dell'Inter ironizzando sulla loro campagna acquisti?



Ehi calma..Ho capito male e chiedo scusa!


----------



## Zenos (29 Agosto 2017)

Un plauso a Lotito... è riuscito a vendere un giocatore in scadenza alle proprie condizioni.Uno che non si fa prendere per le palle.Imparassero i nostri.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo alle ultimissime puntate della telenovela Keita. Secondo Di Marzio Lazio e Monaco hanno raggiunto l'accordo per l'attaccante per 30 milioni più bonus.
> Pare che ci sia anche l'ok del giocatore, che è atteso in giornata per le visite mediche.
> 
> Regista dell'operazione, *Jorge Mendes* consulente del Monaco.



Un'estate che fa il figo-tamarro per poi finire nel campionato francese?
Sempre più bizzarro questo personaggio.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (29 Agosto 2017)

Piccole informazioni: 

Se vendono pure Lemar al Liverpool per 70-80 millioni , il Monaco arriva a 400 millioni di euro di vendite( se consideriamo il prestito con obbligo di riscatto di Mbappe). Possibile che vendono anche Fabinho al Psg per 50-60 cucuzze. Hanno raccimolato veramente tanti soldoni. 

Da non dimenticare una cosa importante, il club As Monaco( ha una fiscalità particolare che si applica ovviamente, solo nel principato di Monaco): non si paga nessuna tasse su un giocatore straniero. Cosi possono offrire tranquillamente 5-6 millioni all'anno a Keita.


----------



## Milanchina (29 Agosto 2017)

Ma l'ufficialita? Lotito sembra che abbia detto di non sapere nulla...tra l'altro oggi c'è molto silenzio anche sul versante mbappe


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Agosto 2017)

E se prendessimo lemar del monaco? il club francese, con keita, avrebbe 5 esterni..


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Agosto 2017)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Piccole informazioni:
> 
> Se vendono pure Lemar al Liverpool per 70-80 millioni , il Monaco arriva a 400 millioni di euro di vendite( se consideriamo il prestito con obbligo di riscatto di Mbappe). Possibile che vendono anche Fabinho al Psg per 50-60 cucuzze. Hanno raccimolato veramente tanti soldoni.
> 
> Da non dimenticare una cosa importante, il club As Monaco( ha una fiscalità particolare che si applica ovviamente, solo nel principato di Monaco): non si paga nessuna tasse su un giocatore straniero. Cosi possono offrire tranquillamente 5-6 millioni all'anno a Keita.



Certo che vednere fabingo e mbappe, anche se a prezzi altissimi, alla propria rivale per il titolo è da pazzi.. un po come se noi vendessimo suso e donnarumma alla juve


----------



## Le Grand Milan (29 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Certo che vednere fabingo e mbappe, anche se a prezzi altissimi, alla propria rivale per il titolo è da pazzi.. un po come se noi vendessimo suso e donnarumma alla juve



D'accordissimo con te. C'è da dire che hanno fatto di tutto per venderlo al Real Madrid pero Perez non voleva sganciare 180 per Mbappe. E poi, credo che all'inzio Mbappe voleva il Real ma davanti alla proposta del Psg , insieme alla famiglia, hanno cambiato idea. Devi sapere che "i regali" che danno il Psg sono incredibili ( appartamenti di lusso, macchine e tanti millioni al giocatore e alla famiglia)...


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo alle ultimissime puntate della telenovela Keita. Secondo Di Marzio Lazio e Monaco hanno raggiunto l'accordo per l'attaccante per 30 milioni più bonus.
> Pare che ci sia anche l'ok del giocatore, che è atteso in giornata per le visite mediche.
> 
> Regista dell'operazione, *Jorge Mendes* consulente del Monaco.



Da noi non ci voleva venire altrimenti sarebbe già da noi da 2 mesi non ho mai creduto alle voci che sentivo ultimamente, sono stupita dalla destinazione credevo andasse all'Inter meglio cosi.


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Agosto 2017)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo con te. C'è da dire che hanno fatto di tutto per venderlo al Real Madrid pero Perez non voleva sganciare 180 per Mbappe. E poi, credo che all'inzio Mbappe voleva il Real ma davanti alla proposta del Psg , insieme alla famiglia, hanno cambiato idea. Devi sapere che "i regali" che danno il Psg sono incredibili ( appartamenti di lusso, macchine e tanti millioni al giocatore e alla famiglia)...



Non sto parlando della scelta dei giocatori ma della societa monaco


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> E se prendessimo lemar del monaco? il club francese, con keita, avrebbe 5 esterni..



Hanno rifiutato una offerta di 70 milioni da parte del Liverpool. Bisogna volare bassi. Gli esterni forti costano tantissimo, ed è per questo che Keita a 30 milioni era un ottimo affare.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (29 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Non sto parlando della scelta dei giocatori ma della societa monaco



Oggi decidono i calciatori e i procuratori purtroppo. Vedi i casi Niang , Dembele. Remember Luis Figo dal Barcelona al Real Madrid. O piu recentemente Bonucci dalla Juve al Milan.


----------



## Djici (29 Agosto 2017)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Oggi decidono i calciatori e i procuratori purtroppo. Vedi i casi Niang , Dembele. Remember Luis Figo dal Barcelona al Real Madrid. O piu recentemente Bonucci dalla Juve al Milan.



Luis Figo e stato comprato con la Clausola... quindi il Barca non ci poteva fare nulla comunque.
Per il resto concordo...
Ma e stato lo stesso con Kaka che rifiuta il City per andare poi al Real che offriva il 50% in meno.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (29 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Luis Figo e stato comprato con la Clausola... quindi il Barca non ci poteva fare nulla comunque.
> Per il resto concordo...
> Ma e stato lo stesso con Kaka che rifiuta il City per andare poi al Real che offriva il 50% in meno.



Esatto Djici. Figo è stato comprato con la clausula. E se non sbaglio, per Kaka il City offriva qualcosa come 130 millioni di euro.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (29 Agosto 2017)

Ufficiale fino al 2022, annunciato dal Monaco su Twitter.


----------



## Kaw (29 Agosto 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ufficiale fino al 2022, annunciato dal Monaco su Twitter.


Beh, molto bene che sia andato all'estero evitando di rinforzare le altre italiane.

Gran lavoro di Lotito, e gran bella figura di menta di Marotta ...


----------

